

Japan looks to robots to fill jobs - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/8234463.stm

======
roundsquare
> The United Nations estimates that by the middle of the century there will be
> more than a million Japanese who are over 100 years old.

Wow! <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7612363.stm>

------
nibrahim
I suppose <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEVA0WbmfAA> applies to manpower as
well as brains.

